# Oklahoma City Mini-Meet



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Was speaking with Marv last night on the phone about several different things. During our conversation we talked alittle about his BBQ and why it was started. 

I'm very new to the car audio scene, at least to the DIY part. I wanted to get a feel for anyone in the OKC area and what they would think about doing a small BBQ type event. It would be just to meet up with one another, get to listen to some different equipment, and pick the minds of some of the more experienced DIYers in the area. 

I live down in Norman, just off of campus. In fact, I live about a block south of Memorial Stadium. 

At any rate, I'd be more than happy to grill some food and provide some beverages for those who are of age or would like to partake. There's a large parking lot directly across the street from my house that would provide adequate parking for any number of people who wanted to come. 

If there's any interest in this sort of thing let me know. As I said, I'd be more than willing to offer up my house and my grill to get something like this going. 

~Joey


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

i live north okc. i'm married with 1 2yr old. I just got started in the diyma also this year also. Sunday is best for me. Wife works sundays and baby goes to the grandparents sundays also, so i'm free pretty much every sunday.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

57 views and only one response? No ones interested in free BBQ and Beer ? Color me baffled


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Interested, just come up with a date. Gotta give everyone plenty of time to look in here and plan for it. I think we'd have plenty of interest in something like this.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Huh, for some reason it's not letting me edit my original post. That, or I can't find it 

Alright, so, I figure a month or so is some time for people to poke through here and check out what's going on / find out if they have a free day. 

How does either of the last two weekends in July sound for anyone who would like to get something like this together? 

That's July 24/25 or July 31/Aug1. Those dates are both Sat/Sun and are over a month away in order for planning. I'm pretty flexible when it comes to my weekends, so whatever dates are best for everyone who would like to attend, just let me know. 

As far as food goes, just let me know what everyones interested in. I can do a pretty good hamburger, wings, bratwurst, chopped pork shoulder, brisket etc etc. Perhaps a poll might be the best way in going about that. 

If anyone has any other concerns they don't want to voice in the thread, send me a PM! 

~Joey


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Hell, I would be down with the meet. My wife has family in El Reno/Yukon so she could go visit the fam and I take in some car audio. JOwens on here organized the last OKC meet maybe you could coordinate with him if you need a location.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I have plans the weekend of July 24/25 so the other would work better for me. Don't plan around me though if that is a better weekend for everyone else.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Any updates on this event?


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of conversation on this event! I've been VERY Busy at work lately and it's totally drained me by the time I get home every night. 

From what it looks like, August 1st is going to be the best availability wise, for people to come get some food. 

So, I'll tentatively plan for August 1st. If things change, or we want to change the date then that can be done as well. 

What does everyone feel like eating? 

As far as directions go, anyone who doesn't know how to get to Oconnels on Lindsey and Jenkins in Norman, just shoot me a PM and I'll give you directions. From there, you should be able to look down the street and see me in the yard grilling. 


****NOTICE****
PLEASE PM me and let me know if you are planning on attending this weekend. I need a head count so I don't over/under cook. 
*************

Looking forward to getting as many people together as possible. Hopefully we can turn this into a relatively regular thing.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

So is this still a go?


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

As long as there are still people who want to come out, the event is still on! I just installed my amp and front stage last weekend, sub stage this weekend, so I'm looking forward to getting a few good sets of ears on it to give me pointers.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

cool. we should post a list to see how many will definitely show up.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. Feel free to bring along anyone you would like, just know that I'll only plan on BBQing for the amount of people I have confirmed, so let me know in advance how many are coming with you. 

I'm really looking forward to this. Hopefully we can turn it in to a semi-regular activity. 

Attending:
1) Joehs
2) JonnyAnalog
3)
4) 
5)


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm all for a meet, but I've got a show in Stringtown on the 17th, I'm free 24/25th, and have my son (12) in town from England on the 31-6th of August and Autofest 2010 on the 7/8. Nothing for the rest of August ATM as that will be time to finalize my build for Finals.

I'm in Piedmont, BTW. That's NW of OKC, North of Yukon.

-Todd


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in. 

Attending:
1) Joehs
2) JonnyAnalog
3) trebor - Robert
4) 
5)


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

There are shows both of those weekends that most of the competitors in this area will be going to. Otherwise, I'd be down for sure. I put on a pretty good G2G last year at the shop. Hit me up if you need any advice/help getting this going.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Count me in. I missed the last OKC meeting in Norman last year, because of work. I can bring my toys (a bunch of LP amps, and my Stroker subwoofers) just to try out. Just let me know the exact date and time, and I will be there.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Attending:
1) Joehs
2) JonnyAnalog
3) trebor - Robert
4) TrickyRicky
5)


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

1) Joehs
2) JonnyAnalog
3) trebor - Robert
4) TrickyRicky
5) Stockman2010


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Alright everyone, please check your PM's for location and time!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Got it, see ya Sunday!


----------



## stockman2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

Joey,

It was a pleasure meeting you and listening to your sound system in your car. I want to thank you for throwing the g2g and providing food and drinks. I had a very good time, and learned a lot. Let me know if I can help you out on your system, i am always willing to learn.

Best Regards,
Paul


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for coming out! It was a small event, and despite the horribly hot weather it was a lot of fun. 

I'll look into doing this again sometime in the near future and hopefully we can get some more people out! 

Thanks again everyone,
Joey


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

How many people showed up? I was watching this thread a while back in it's beginning, but never responded because I rarely get a weekend off, & when I do my girlfriend usually has already made plans for me. 

I'd like to read some opinions on some of the cars y'all listened to.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty small. Stockman and Trebor showed up, and a few of my local friends. 

Next time tell your GF that you're goin to do some bonding time, and she should come with you to do something you like to do  

As far as cars were concerned. Stockman pinched his remote wire a few days before, so he was ampless, and Trebor is in the middle of an install. Mine was actually the only one running, and I'm still mid install as well haha. 

If you want some opinions on that, you'll have to wait for them to chime in, as I can't really comment on my own car since I'm a bit biased.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Joehs said:


> Pretty small. Stockman and Trebor showed up, and a few of my local friends.
> 
> Next time tell your GF that you're goin to do some bonding time, and she should come with you to do something you like to do
> 
> ...


She TRIES to like & understand car audio, but it's really hard for her.

I would have fit right in. My door panels are off, still trying to decide if I want to go with an 8" (SLS8 in there now) midbass or something bigger or dual 7" before I have the fiberglassing done. These SLS' are monsters.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

dang i didnt know about this o.o.

someone pm me next time there an okc meet!


----------

